# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Χριστουγεννιάτικες-Πρωτοχρονιάτικες Ευχές 2013 [Season's Greetings]

## Maroulis Nikos

Ανοίγουμε αυτό το θέμα για να ανταλλάξουμε τις γιορτινές ευχές μας *Χριστούγεννα 201**2 - Πρωτοχρονιά 2013*. Σ αυτό το θέμα μπορείτε επίσης να ανεβάσετε Χριστουγεννιάτικες φωτογραφίες θαλασσινού περιεχομένου, όπως στολισμένες, βάρκες, καραβάκια (μέρα ή νύχτα) από την γιορτινή πάλη/χωριό που ζείτε ή επισκέπτεστε. Αλλά και στολισμένα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δένδρα σε παραλίες κ.λ.π.

This thread welcomes your Seasonal Greetings for X'mas and the *New Year 201**3*. You may also upload photos here from your city/village, with seaviews related to the subject, such as boats decorated for this festive period and/or X'mas trees near the sea etc. In other words this thread is dedicated to wishes and greetings only.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι ολόψυχα σε όλους σας *Καλές Γιορτές* με υγεία κι αισιοδοξία στις δύσκολες εποχές που διανύουμε! 
Στους ναυτικούς μας που βρίσκονται στους αφιλόξενους ωκεανούς της οικουμένης, μακριά απ' τα αγαπημένα τους πρόσωπα, τους ευχόμαστε Καλά Χριστούγεννα και να ξέρουν ότι συντελούν ένα τεράστιο λειτούργημα ώστε να είμαστε ακόμη περήφανοι ως Έλληνες! Χρόνια Πολλά!
SL382038.jpg
Αίγινα

----------


## pantelis2009

Εύχομαι και γω *Καλά Χριστούγεννα,* καλές γιορτές και *ευτυχισμένο το 2013* με υγεία και δουλειά.

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΥΓΕΝΝΑ 2013.jpg

----------


## cataman

Εύχομαι σε όλη την παρέα του Ναυτιλία αλλά και στους Ναυτικούς μας Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Καλώς να μας έρθει ο Καινούργιος Χρόνος.

----------


## iletal1

Καλά Χριστούγεννα.... και το 2013 να φέρει σε όλους υγεία και οικογενειακή γαλήνη...!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mike1945

Στην πιο ομορφη θαλασσινη παρεα ευχομαι*...ΥΓΕΙΑ,ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΡΑ  ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΤΟΣ.* 
Στους φιλους ναυτικους....*ΚΑΛΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ''ΓΛΥΚΑ'' ΚΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΠΛΩΡΕΣ ΣΑΣ*....
Και του χρονου παλι εδω φιλοι μου....να τα ξαναπουμε!!!

----------


## RotemEMU

Καλες γιορτες!

----------


## MarkCretai

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους και ευτυχισμένο το νέο έτος

----------


## nikos1945

Σε ολα τα μελη φιλες και φιλους της μεγαλυτερης ναυτικης παρεας του φορουμ Ναυτιλια Ευχομαι εγκαρδια χρονια πολλα χαρουμενα και ευτυχισμενα παντα με υγεια.Οτι καλυτερο για την καινουργια χρονια.Πολλες ευχες για τους ναυτικους μας ο ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ προστατης τους.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους σας και στις οικογένειές σας !!!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους!!!

Καλές θάλασσες σε όσους θα γιορτάσουν στο καπνιστήριο ή την τραπεζαρία κάποιου βαποριού!!!

Είναι από τις καλύτερες κάρτες που έχω λάβει:
card.jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους, ναυτικούς και μη. Εύχομαι το νέο έτος η μεγαλύτερη Εθνική Οδός της πατρίδας μας, η Ελληνική Ακτοπλοία, να ζήσει καλύτερες μέρες και μαζί της όλοι οι νησιώτες, έστω και με χαμηλότερα όρια ταχύτητος.Καλή Χρονιά Ελλάδα και απανταχού ΄Ελληνες.

----------


## leo85

Καλά Χριστούγεννα σε όλους τους ναυτικούς μας,στους νησιώτες μας και στα ακριτικά νησιά μας, υγειά χαρά.
Και φυσικά σε όλο το nautilia .gr ειδικότερα στον Νίκο Μαρούλη Καλές γιορτές.

ΚΑΡΤΑ.jpg

----------


## Eng

Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους μας και στις οικογενειες μας. Παντα με Υγεια και Στοχους για τους νεους ειδικοτερα. Μην ξεχνατε ποτε να στοχευετε οσα κι αν ειναι τα προβληματα που παρουσιαζει η καθημερινοτητα. 

Χρονια Πολλα στους Ναυτικους μας και ολου του κοσμου. Με την αγαπη μασ να συνοδευει καθε λεπτο στη γεφυρα και στη μχανη. Καπτα Νικολας στην Πλωρη τους.
Με αγαπη αυτο για ολους εκεινους..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXiDF...WghjH8BSttbg-Q

----------


## Karolos

_Xρόνια πολλά.  Yγεία, ευτυχία σε όλους τους φίλους του n@utilia. 
To 2013 να είναι η ποιό ευτυχισμένη χρονιά._

----------


## cataman

> Εύχομαι σε όλη την παρέα του Ναυτιλία αλλά και στους Ναυτικούς μας Καλά Χριστούγεννα και Καλώς να μας έρθει ο Καινούργιος Χρόνος.


Επίσης εκ μέρους της Ελληνικής Κοινότητας Ναυτομοντελιστών θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας την ευχετήρια κάρτα που έφτιαξα για την Κοινότητα.


Chrismas Card Rc- Boats gr.JPG

----------


## Maiandros

Καλές Γιορτές, Χρόνια Πολλά κι εύχομαι η καινούργια χρονιά να είναι καλύτερη για όλους!!

----------


## kalypso

εύχομαι η χάρις της Γέννησης του Θείου Βρέφους να χαρίσει Ταπείνωση να γνωρισουμε τον εαυτό μας,Αγάπη να βρούμε τον πλησίον,Ελπίδα να μπορέσουμε να ζήσουμε....Υγεία ψυχική και σωματική,Πνεύμα για να μπορουμε να δημιουργήσουμε,Φαντασία για να ταξιδευουμε....Καλά Χριστουγεννα,με "ήμερες θάλασσες" για όλους μας...!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Χρονια Πολλα !!! 
_apollonARA karta.psd.jpg

----------


## mastrokostas

Χρόνια πολλά , καλές γιορτές ,και στους ναυτικούς μας , γαλήνιες θάλασσες ,και γρήγορα κοντά στις οικογένειες τους !

----------


## Ergis

Και απο την πλευρα μου θα ηθελα να ευχηθω Χρονια Πολλα σε ολους,Υγεια,Ευτυχια,Αγαπη σε ολο τον κοσμο.
Καλες θαλασσες να εχουν οι ναυτικοι μας,και καλα ταξιδια σε αυτους και ολη την παρεα του nautilia.gr!!

----------


## SteliosK

Χρόνια πολλά Καλές γιορτές σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας !!

----------


## Georgecz3

Ευχομαι η γεννηση του Χρηστου να σας φερει υγεια και οτι αλλο επιθυμειτε σε εσας και τις οικογενειες σας. Καλες γιορτες να εχετε

----------


## giorgos....

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους. Καλά Χριστούγεννα.. Υγεία πάνω απ'όλα και ότι επιθυμεί ο καθένας ας εκπληρωθεί. Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας αλλά και σε εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Ο νέος χρόνος εύχομαι να μας βρεί πιο δυνατούς αλλά και πιο ενωμένους, το ίδιο και το n@utilia.gr..

----------


## ithakos

_Καλά και ευτυχισμένα Χριστούγεννα σε όλη την οικογένεια του Nautilia.gr....
Υγεία αγάπη ευτυχία και οι ταξιδευτές γρήγορα σπίτι τους....
Να είστε όλοι καλά ,πάντα κοντά στη θάλασσα και τα πλοία...._

----------


## zozef

Αγαπη υγεια ευτυχια καλες θαλασσες σε οσους ταξιδευουν*,καλα  Χριστουγεννα*
Το δενδρο ειναι απο το AQUA SPIRIT
IMG_6085NA.jpg

----------


## Natsios

Χρόνια πολλά με ευτυχία, υγεία και χαρά για όλους. Δύναμη, πείσμα και αισιοδοξία για την αντιμετώπιση των καθημερινών προκλήσεων στις δύσκολες αυτές εποχές

----------


## eliasaslan

Καλές γιορτές σε όλους τους "συμφορουμίτες" με υγεία, ευτυχία και πολλή αγάπη!!  :Cocksure:

----------


## GameManiacGR

Καλά Χριστούγεννα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!Καλή χρονιά!

----------


## konigi

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕ ΣΑΣ.
Ο ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΩΡΗ ΟΛΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ΜΑΣ

----------


## mastrovasilis

Χρονια πολλα καλες γιορτες να εχουμε με υγεια αγαπη ευτυχια για ολο τον κοσμο και ιδιαιτερα σε ολους εκεινους που αυτες τις αγιες μερες δεν εινια κοντα στις οικογενειες τους. ο Αγιος Νικολαος παντα στην πλώρη τους.

----------


## STRATHGOS

Χρονια πολλα!!!!!! αγαπη ευτυχια

----------


## Marioukos

Χρονια Πολλα  , Καλα Χριστουγεννα σε ολους ... Υγεια και οτι καλυτερο ....

----------


## kastkon8

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια να περασουμε τον καινουριο χρονο!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

χρονια πολλα σε ολους και ολο το ναυτιλια !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jerry_p

Χρόνια πολλά και χρόνια καλά σε όλους ...
Ας δούμε την επόμενη χρονιά με αισιοδοξία, τό έχουμε ανάγκοι όλοι μας !!!!

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας! Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και το νέο έτος να σας φέρει ό,τι επιθυμείτε και κυρίως υγεία. Καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς και τα πλοία μας και όχι μόνο τα δικά μας!

Το παρακάτω καραβάκι βρίσκεται έξω από το σταθμό του μετρό στη Δάφνη
DSC04721_zps74f220ec.jpg

----------


## φανούλα

Με τη σειρά μου κι εγώ να ευχηθώ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ στο φόρουμ μας και σε όλους σας,
καθώς και ΚΑΛΕΣ ΓΙΟΡΤΕΣ, ΗΡΕΜΕΣ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ ΣΠΙΤΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ σε όλους μας τους ναυτικούς που ταξιδεύουν
και προπάντων σε αυτούς στο εξωτερικό που μας λείπουν!!

Και μιας και οι μέρες το ζητούν το χαρτί... μια ιστορική τράπουλα που έχω από μωρό, αφιερωμένη σε όλους!!!

DSC_0532.jpg

----------


## MARGARITIS24

χρονια πολλα καλη χρονια σε ολους, υγεια αγαπη εργασια κ καλα ταξιδια στη θαλασσα της ζωης μας

----------


## leo85

Χρόνια Πολλά Καλή Χρονιά, το 2013 να μας έχει υγεία δουλειά και ευτυχία.

ΚΑΡΤΑ 26-12-2012.jpg

Καλές Θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς μας.

----------


## nektarios15

Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους με υγεία, δύναμη και αισιοδοξία!!! Ο καινούργιος χρόνος ας μας φέρει τις χαρές που μας στέρησε η χρονιά που σε λίγες ώρες φεύγει!! 
Καλά ταξίδια στους Ναυτικούς μας και γρήγορα στα σπίτια τους.

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους φίλους. Σας εύχομαι η  νέα χρονιά που θα έλθει σε λίγες ώρες, να κάνει πολύ ποιό ευτυχισμένους  εσάς προσωπικά αλλά και τους ανθρώπους που αγαπάτε. ΥΓΕΙΑ, ΕΥΤΥΧΙΑ και  ΕΥΗΜΕΡΙΑ.  Καλή Χρονιά. !!!_

----------


## leo85

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΕΚΑΤΟΝΤΑ&#928.jpg

Σε όλο το nautilia.gr! :Surprised:

----------


## pantelis2009

Καλή Χρονιά και ευτυχισμένο το 2013 σε όλους τους φίλους απο τη Σαλαμίνα.

ΚΑΡΤΑ 2013.jpg

----------


## despo

Καλή Χρονιά με Υγεία, Χαρά και Ευτυχία σε όλους μας εδώ στο Ναυτιλία.

----------


## ithakos

Καλή χρονιά σε όλη την οικογένεια του Nautilia.gr..στον άνθρωπο που το υποστηρίζει με την ψυχή του για όλους εμάς Μαρούλη Νίκο και τους απανταχού ναυτικούς που ταξιδεύουν μακριά από τα σπίτια τους....υγεία και τρελή καραβολατρεία σε όλους μας.....Χρόνια Πολλά!!!

----------


## SteliosK

_Καλή χρονιά με Υγεία Ευτυχία και ότι καλύτερο σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας!_

05456.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Καλη χρονια με υγεια και ευτυχια σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia !!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Ergis

καλη χρονια σε ολη την παρεα του nautilia.gr.
Υγεια ευτυχια,αγαπη σε ολο τον κοσμο και καλα ταξιδια στους ναυτικους μας!!

DSC06146.JPG

----------


## zozef

Με ενα γελιο με ενα δακρυ,με απεραντη αγαπη,οι φετινες γιορτες να ειναι οπως εμεις τις θεμε!!
με υγεια ευτυχια και παντοτινη μαγεια*,καλη χρονια!!!!!!*

----------


## fredy13

*Υγεία,ευτυχία,ευημερία και καλά ταξίδια σε όλους τους φίλους του forum,καθως και σε όσους βρίσκονται σε κάποια γεφυρα,κάποιο μηχανοστάσιο,κάποιο λιμάνι μακριά απο τους δικούς τους!Καλή χρονιά!... και τα καλύτερα έρχονται...
*

----------


## Marioukos

Καλη Χρονια σε ολο το team ... Με υγεια για μια σπουδαια ναυτικη χρονια . . .

----------


## aetos33

*ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ  ΥΓΕΙΑ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΕΥΤΙΧΙΑ!*ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟYΣ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

* Καλή Χρονιά n@utilia.gr !!!* 

*Kαλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία ευτυχία σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας. Καλά Ταξίδια στους Ναυτικούς μας.
**Μία δύσκολη χρονιά πάει πέρασε, εύχομαι αυτή η χρονιά να μην έχει τα προβλήματα και τις δυσκολίες τις προηγούμενης χρονιάς ...
**Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω όλους εσάς που μας στηρίξατε στο να επαναλειτουργήσει ηιστοσελίδα μας μετά την τετράμηνη διακοπή.*



 P6080947.jpg

----------


## Ergis

στο full throttle οι μηχανες του nautilia.gr  :Smile: 
καλη χρονια σε ολους με υγεια και ευτυχια σε ολο τον κοσμο!!

----------


## evridiki

Χρονια πολλα, καλα, με υγεια και πολλη αγαπη! Καλη χρονια σε ολους!

----------

